# TivoWeb not responding but can telnet / ping



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

Could someone help with this please?

I have been running TivoWeb (not plus) on my Tivo for a long time now and also endpad (though I can't recall which version of endpad). All of a sudden TivoWeb doesn't respond when I try to connect to the Tivo from a browser. The endpad seems to have stopped working (as recordings now seem to be exactly the time indicated rather than 3 minutes more which is what I set endpad to do).

I first thought that I needed to reboot the Tivo which I have done (restart the recorder) but this doesn't restart the TivoWeb and endpad as it normally would because I have the commands in a file that gets called on startup following the guidelines from someone in this forum (sorry but I can't recall who it was but sincere thanks for that).

I have successfully restarted the recorder in the past and it has worked fine following a restart so I'm at a bit of a loss.

Prior to this problem the Tivo has been stable for a year or so apart from the occasional restart.

I have been able to ping the router and am able to telnet to a bash prompt which indicates to me that I have a chance of being able to fix it without needing to pull the disk or disks (I have a two disk Tivo as I increased the space on it quite a while ago).

Unfortunately, although I put in a lot of research when setting these up, I am not a regular tweaker of the Tivo so have forgotten most of what I knew so I don't know what to look for or what to do to fix the problem. Any ideas / suggestions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

More info!


The Tivo is trying to "dialup" over the wireless connection to make its daily call but isn't successful. I tried a test call (again over wireless) and that all works perfectly but the daily call doesn't - I tried several times.

I tried powering off the Tivo completely by taking the plug out of the socket for 10mins but that didn't help either.

Feels to me like there is something gone awry in the startup scripts?

Cheers


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Is your hack directory still there? Did you put it on VAR?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Does sound like /var/hack has been cleansed


----------



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

Oh b*****!  

Well, since this morning, the Tivo has managed to dialup OK over the wireless LAN and done its daily call to get up to date guide data so at least that is working.

It's been a very very long time since I made changes to the Tivo on such a scale. All of this is very fuzzy. Could someone suggest a suitable web pages to help please?  

And to be honest, I'm not sure of all of the things that I had on there. I know that I had TivoWeb and endpad (and something that we mustn't discuss from another place). There were also some extras mods to TivoWeb too - manual record and editing the startup file. 

I need to set aside some time to spend working on the Tivo (and this time make a backup!)

I can probably find all of these relatively easily but there were also some mods to add ro / rw and a bunch of linux-type commands like ls and also I think something about modifying the search path. The perils of poor documentation and no backup - lesson being learned the hard way!

Thanks in advance


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Steve Jenkins instructions are always a good place to start.

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/


----------



## whitebj (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks for that

I think that I've managed to reinstall the various bits and bobs that I had on there. I've also taken the opportunity to update some of the modules as newer versions had been released.

In addition to steve jenkins' site, the other one that I used a lot is the list of TivoWeb modules at http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TiVoWeb Modules

Thanks again


----------



## john1980 (Jun 17, 2004)

whitebj said:


> I think that I've managed to reinstall the various bits and bobs that I had on there. I've also taken the opportunity to update some of the modules as newer versions had been released.


Just to throw a spanner in the works... you may also wish to have a look at a newer version of TWP that I have bundled with the latest (patched) versions of many useful modules. If you are interested in having a look at it the site is here and there is a static demo site here.


----------

